# Clicking noise on a sharp turn



## 93altima (Aug 17, 2004)

On a 93 Altima, when I turn the car as sharply as I can, I hear a clicking noise that sounds like it is coming from the wheels. This noise does not happen on a regular turn. Any ideas on what this is and whether it is safe to drive?

THANKS


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

cv joints are probably shot. if you turn to the left and hear the noise then its the passenger side. If you turn to the right and hear the noise then it's the driver's side. :cheers:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I agree with erik. Open the hood and look down near the wheel wells and see if the boot is cracked. If you replace onside, you might as well do the other, because that one is not too far away from failing.


----------



## 93altima (Aug 17, 2004)

*CV Joints*



erik2282 said:


> cv joints are probably shot. if you turn to the left and hear the noise then its the passenger side. If you turn to the right and hear the noise then it's the driver's side. :cheers:



Eric - thanks. The noise only happens when I turn as sharp as possible to the left - so the problem would be on the passenger side. I'm at the point of not wanting to put anymore $$ into the car because it is so old. What happens if I don't fix this. Is the car unsafe to drive with a bad cv joint?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you drive on it the joint destroys itself and it will come apart. I would fix as soon as possible otherwise it will get more expensive as well as eventually leaving you stranded. 
It is only a 93 ...
They are good cars if they have a bit of attention which a bit of maintenance and some monetary investment.

Troy


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I suggest you buy a Haynes manual, it will give you instructions on how to remove the cv shafts, take both of them out and take them to a shop where they specialize in cv shafts/axles. They will rebuild them for you for about 100 bucks or so. At least that was the price I paid for mine to be rebuilt about 4 years ago. It is cheaper to have them rebuilt then to buy new ones. Some shops will have some used rebuilt ones already ready to sell. Another suggetstion would be to try to find some at a salvage yard. Call around and find out. good luck man... :cheers:


----------

